
Citrix in last-ditch attempt to sell itself - theomega
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/22/us-citrix-m-a-idUSKCN0RM2T920150922
======
detaro
> _Earlier this year, Elliott called on Citrix to sell some units, cut costs
> and buy back shares to make up for six years of underperformance. In
> addition to the GoTo business, Elliott has called for Citrix to explore the
> sale of NetScaler, which helps speed up Web-based applications._

So, make up for "underperformance" by selling the things that make money?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Um, hard to sell things that _don 't_ make money?

